# A Mystery bird quiz...



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok while fishing the Paint Creek Today I took these awesome pics of this Bird! As I was wading upstream white feathers were oming downstream every so often...Finally I look up and see this guy!


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I've heard that someone who lives along the Paint keeps a few exotic birds on they're property.


----------

